

Google Apps Script: macros for Google Spreadsheets - jganetsk
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/now-playing-apps-script-for-google-docs.html

======
gabeiscoding
Wow, with this and 3rd party integration into Google Apps, the case for Google
Wave is diminished.

Especially in an business environment where email is not going to be
supplanted, you can build your collaboration/information management needs on
these platforms. To me one of the big potential sells for wave was the
programmatic extensibility and ease of integration with other information
sources.

With this and 3rd party good Apps, I think I have enough reason to move my
business to Google Apps. Maybe we can even find an alternative to Microsoft
CRM that meets our needs eventually. The fewer servers in our closet the
better.

